# Does 64 steering wheel fit a 65?



## TheDude93 (Nov 24, 2011)

At Turkey Run and found a great 64 deluxe black wheel. Does this fit a 1965 GTO?

The price is low, $60 with only 1 minor stress crack. Forgot my Resto book. Help needed.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Should fit, post up a pic. :seeya:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Same wheel just change the horn button to a 65 and your done. Nice find!!


----------

